# My Mom just passed.



## Rubix Cubed

My Mom passed 4 days ago suddenly from a massive stroke. 
The waves/rollercoaster of emotions is extremely unpredictable. It's a horribly hollow, empty feeling knowing I'll never be able to speak with her again. My Dad passed a few years back and that was tough, but nothing like this.


----------



## CDR No Longer Lost

Rubix Cubed said:


> My Mom passed 4 days ago suddenly from a massive stroke.
> The waves/rollercoaster of emotions is extremely unpredictable. It's a horribly hollow, empty feeling knowing I'll never be able to speak with her again. My Dad passed a few years back and that was tough, but nothing like this.



You have my deepest condolences, Sir. Memory Eternal.


----------



## Adelais

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Besides the grief of losing a loved one, losing the 2nd parent is worse. When my 2nd parent passed (and he was not my "favorite" parent) I was particularly shocked because even though I was an adult, I realized I no longer could fall back on a parent, even though I hadn't done so in a couple of decades.


----------



## sunsetmist

So very sorry! Quickly is good for the deceased, but oh so difficult on the family. If she had been youngish and in good health, it is even more of a shock--and with Mother's Day on the horizon.

Your grief process is just beginning--you are likely still in shock. What a blessing to have had a mom who was so special to you! I will keep you and yours in my prayers. (((hugs)))


----------



## sokillme

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## musiclover

I’m so sorry. My mom passed away in December I miss her so much


----------



## CharlieParker




----------



## ConanHub

I am really sorry partner. We have some non stop pain happening and it is a challenge to stay steady for yourself and everyone else.

My wife is losing her mother and I don't know how I will handle it when my mother passed.

I will probably just cry and love whoever I have left.

Do you have anyone close to you?


----------



## Affaircare




----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Loving kindness your way tonight my friend...


----------



## uhtred

My condolences
There is a terrible empty feeling when your last parent is gone.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Rubix Cubed said:


> My Mom passed 4 days ago suddenly from a massive stroke.
> The waves/rollercoaster of emotions is extremely unpredictable. It's a horribly hollow, empty feeling knowing I'll never be able to speak with her again. My Dad passed a few years back and that was tough, but nothing like this.


I’m so sorry, Rubix, you have my heartfelt condolences. 

My dad died of liver cancer 8 years ago last month and I still miss my pop every single day. I understand what you mean about the horrible empty feeling knowing you’ll never speak to your mom again. That was one of the hardest things for me to get over…I simply missed talking to my dad and having him as my wise counsel and center. 

I believe I will see him again one day and I try to honor him by living every day in a way that would make him proud. And I try to take comfort in the fact that he’s not really gone since he lives in my heart and memories.

During this difficult time I hope you can lean on your loved ones for support and, if you’re spiritual, seek refuge in your faith. And I hope you find some solace in your memories of her and the love you shared.

Sending you healing comfort and peace. Godspeed.


----------



## frusdil

I am so very sorry for your loss, losing a parent is life changing in itself, losing the other parent...I can't even imagine.

Going to call my Mum right now.

So much love to you xx


----------



## Andy1001

I’m very sorry for your loss rubix,you obviously love your Mom very much.


----------



## Spicy

I’m very sorry to hear this. No matter how old we get, we still need our parents. The simple things like being able to call and chat about whatever, and for them to still be there for important things in our life. Plus the love of a great parent is irreplaceable. I’m happy you were blessed to have her as YOUR mom. Sending hugs your way sweetheart. :x


----------



## notmyjamie

I'm very sorry for your loss. It doesn't seem like it will ever happen but you will start to feel better at some point. But you will always miss her. That's just a testament to what a good Mom she was to you. 

"To live in the hearts we leave behind is not to die" - Thomas Cambell

I'm certain your Mom will live on for many years to come. 

*hugs*


----------



## aine

Rubix Cubed said:


> My Mom passed 4 days ago suddenly from a massive stroke.
> The waves/rollercoaster of emotions is extremely unpredictable. It's a horribly hollow, empty feeling knowing I'll never be able to speak with her again. My Dad passed a few years back and that was tough, but nothing like this.


So sorry for your loss. Please get yourself some grief counselling and you have to go through the grief, you cannot go over it, under it or bypass it. 
And do not listen to others, take all the time you need, and it is ok for men to cry. Men who cry are stronger than those who hide it and suppress their emotions.


----------



## StillSearching

Very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Blondilocks

My sincere condolences, RB. Mother's Day could be a day to celebrate her life and ease your pain a little.

She's still watching over you.


----------



## Lila

Gosh @Rubix Cubed, I am so very sorry your loss. A mother's love is like no other and her death is deeply felt. 

I went to a funeral recently and this part of a poem was read as part of the eulogy. 


When You Speak of Her

“When you speak of her,
speak not with tears,
for thoughts of her should not be sad.
Let memories of the times you shared
give you comfort,
for her life was rich
because of you.”


I found them beautiful and hope they bring you comfort.


----------



## farsidejunky

I'm sorry, brother. 

My sincere condolences. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgegene

it's an empty feeling and really hard to get over.

I was very close to my mom and lost her about 2 years ago.

so sorry. prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Ursula

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MJJEAN

I'm so sorry for your loss, Rubix. I lost my mom 22 years ago due to sudden heart failure. It's hard. It takes time. You'll always miss her, but it will get easier to think of her and remember the love. Prayers.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

ConanHub said:


> Do you have anyone close to you?


 My wife and daughter. I also have a sister but learned the hard way a few years back I probably shouldn't trust her with my feelings or count on her too much, and that was reinforced again last night.


----------



## Oldtimer

Rubin Cubed, May I offer my sincerest condolences on your loss. May your higher power be with you in this time. Praying for strength for you and family.

OT


----------



## TBT

Condolences to you and your family. God bless.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing my mom was like the Titanic sinking for me. HUGS Hang in there.


----------



## Taxman

You have my deepest condolences, and I know that when it is sudden, you feel as if you never got closure with that person. My dad got alzheimer's fairly suddenly (Dr said that it can happen like this after a general anaesthetic, ergo, I will not allow them to put me under), and we never again had a conversation deeper than the weather or something to calm his confusion. My mom lingered for weeks, and although we got closure, it was torture for her. If we could have ended her suffering it would have been a blessing, but they eventually induced a coma and she went quietly. TBH, when it happens to me, I hope it is swift and final.


----------



## Cat Lady

My most deepest heartfelt condolences. My mom passed just about a year ago.


----------



## Diana7

I lost my mum aged only 57 to a violent sudden death 33 years ago. I still miss her sometimes. 

Loosing a parent is hard.


----------



## just got it 55

Rubix Cubed said:


> My Mom passed 4 days ago suddenly from a massive stroke.
> The waves/rollercoaster of emotions is extremely unpredictable. It's a horribly hollow, empty feeling knowing I'll never be able to speak with her again. My Dad passed a few years back and that was tough, but nothing like this.


So Sorry for your loss Brother All you can do is keep her alive in your heart

And every day be thankful you had a wonderful loving Mother

David AKA 55


----------



## 2ntnuf

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Taxman said:


> You have my deepest condolences, and I know that when it is sudden, you feel as if you never got closure with that person. My dad got alzheimer's fairly suddenly (Dr said that it can happen like this after a general anaesthetic, ergo, I will not allow them to put me under), and we never again had a conversation deeper than the weather or something to calm his confusion. My mom lingered for weeks, and although we got closure, it was torture for her. If we could have ended her suffering it would have been a blessing, but they eventually induced a coma and she went quietly. TBH, when it happens to me, I hope it is swift and final.


 I lost my Dad to Parkinson's, 7+ years of suffering, so I can appreciate that she didn't suffer. It's the way she would have wanted to go if she had had a choice. You nailed it with the closure though. You never know when will be the last time you get to see or speak with anyone, so tell them you love them every chance you get. Fortunately, those were my last words to her.


----------



## Affaircare

Rubix Cubed said:


> I lost my Dad to Parkinson's, 7+ years of suffering, so I can appreciate that she didn't suffer. It's the way she would have wanted to go if she had had a choice. You nailed it with the closure though. You never know when will be the last time you get to see or speak with anyone, so tell them you love them every chance you get. Fortunately, those were my last words to her.


 @Rubix Cubed, 

The day before my Dear Hubby passed away was Labor Day--we had the day off together. We had a good day, but it certainly never occurred to me it would be our last. The day he died, he woke up like every single other day. He was up and moving a bit by 9am, and by noon he was gone. The last thing I said to him was "Honey, you look kind of pale like you might pass out. Would you like me to help you lay down?" and he nodded...I put my hand behind his head to ease him to the pillow and as he went down, he died...just like that. I share this because I can't begin to tell you the comfort I felt knowing that his last day was a good one--we laughed and ate BBQ and did what he wanted to do. I can't begin to tell you the comfort I felt knowing that the last thing I did for him on this earth was something loving--I know for a fact he died knowing he was a loved man. 

Very literally every moment is a gift. I am so grateful you had the chance to tell your mom you loved her. Take comfort in knowing your last words were loving words. She died knowing she was a loved mother.


----------



## iamoookkkk

Be brave!I am with you in this hard minute.


----------

